# Clean Break from CA



## Dana Fish (Apr 18, 2011)

One continual problem that I find myself faced with during each pen build is having a clean break from the pen tube and the bushing without chipping the CA.  I have tried to  do a little extra sanding on the bushing to clean up the CA before removing the bushing from the pen tube.  But, I still have chipping the occurs. 

Any thoughts or suggestions.


----------



## JimB (Apr 18, 2011)

You can try a few things - 

Use Delrin bushing.

place a small amount of wax on the bushings.

Don't use bushings at all when finishing. Just mount the turned blanked between centers. Just be careful not to over tighten the tailstock and flair the tube.


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 18, 2011)

+1 on the Delrin bushings.  You can buy a piece and make your own "finishing" bushings.
After finishing, I just touch up the ends on the disc sander I use to square the blanks.
Easy to do, and no chipping.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 18, 2011)

johnnycnc's eliminator bushings ELIMINATE this problem! :biggrin:

http://penturnersproducts.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_15


----------



## Dana Fish (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a set up for between center but have never used them.  Looks like this is going to have to be my next step to take my work to a better place.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 18, 2011)

johnnycnc's eliminator bushings are well with the money. Have not had a problem since I started using them.


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 18, 2011)

Dana Fish said:


> One continual problem that I find myself faced with during each pen build is having a clean break from the pen tube and the bushing without chipping the CA. I have tried to do a little extra sanding on the bushing to clean up the CA before removing the bushing from the pen tube. But, I still have chipping the occurs.
> 
> *Any thoughts or suggestions*.


 
I'll second the notion of applying CA between bushings rather than buying special bushings just to keep the CA from sticking to the bushings, it doesn't make sense to me and is just something else to spend money on and keep up with!

On the IAP homepage there is a tutorial on turning between centers ( http://content.penturners.org/articles/2010/turningbetweencenters.pdf ).  I agree with the author of this tutorial and think he's on to something! 

Whether you start turning with centers or not, starting with step 12 you will see a nice way of applying CA with ZERO chance of getting the CA stuck on anything.  A side benefit of aplying CA between centers is that you get a coating on the ends of the blanks as well which will protect against moisture after the pen is assembled.


----------



## munawar (Apr 18, 2011)

I have had good luck with placing a drop of oil on the bushings part that goes in the tube.  

Regards
Munawar


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Apr 21, 2011)

I have scored the bushings with an Exacto knife just on the bushing side from the blank and that pretty much stopped chipping/tearing with CA. No that I use Enduro, I use the same technique but I find that Enduro doesn't have the same tendency to tear or ship that CA does.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 21, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Dana Fish said:
> 
> 
> > One continual problem that I find myself faced with during each pen build is having a clean break from the pen tube and the bushing without chipping the CA. I have tried to do a little extra sanding on the bushing to clean up the CA before removing the bushing from the pen tube. But, I still have chipping the occurs.
> ...



I decided to try this mystery authors advice awhile back and no will do it no other way.  He is a pretty smart guy, you should give it a go. :wink:


----------



## EricJS (Apr 21, 2011)

Lenny said:


> johnnycnc's eliminator bushings ELIMINATE this problem! :biggrin:
> 
> http://penturnersproducts.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_15


 
This is an excellent method. I turn between centers & when I use the Eliminator bushings I don't have to finish/sand each one seperately so it saves time as well.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 21, 2011)

Lenny said:


> johnnycnc's eliminator bushings ELIMINATE this problem! :biggrin:
> 
> http://penturnersproducts.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_15



+1

I picked up a set of these at the last IAP Indy meeting and they're GREAT. Also much cheaper to use these on a mandrel than to go out for the additional hardware for turing between centers (which I can't do on my Shopsmith anyway) as the other option that's been suggested. If you're not ready to invest the $$ for TBC, then the eliminator bushings are a great alternative for those of us that still use a mandrel.


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 22, 2011)

76winger said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> > johnnycnc's eliminator bushings ELIMINATE this problem! :biggrin:
> ...


 
First, I want to make it clear that I am NOT knocking the eliminator bushings, I don't even know what they are, what they look like or what they are made of!  What I don't understand is why everyone continues to speak of the *HUGE investment* required in order to turn between centers.

*You need three things to finish between centers*......

1. A set of bushings to fit whatever kit you are making
2. A "Live center"
3. A "Dead center"
..... that's it!  

I would wager that 97.38% of the turners here already have a "Live center" that came with their lathe and that 99.999% of those live centers have a 60 degree point.  If you don't have one, you will need one for general turning sooner than later and they can be found for as little as $15.

Also, a "Dead center", if not supplied with your lathe, can be picked up for as little as $4.50!  

With that said, I totally fail to understand the constant references to the *$$ or HUGE investments* involved in turning between centers.  Is everyone just mimicking what they have heard others say without actually stopping to see for themselves what is involved and have convinced themselves that their are large cash outlays involved or am I missing something?

Seems to me that all the "special" bushings would be the more expensive route to take!

*Please enlighten me* so I can intelligently reply to the folks who have read my "turning between centers" tutorial then send me a PM saying "You make it look so easy, what am I missing, I heard this was too expensive and I need lots of tools that I don't see you using?"!


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Apr 22, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> With that said, I totally fail to understand the constant references to the *$$ or HUGE investments* involved in turning between centers.  *Is everyone just mimicking what they have heard others say without actually stopping to see for themselves* what is involved and have convinced themselves that their are large cash outlays involved or am I missing something?



I think you hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## redbulldog (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't use CA!!


----------



## babyblues (Apr 23, 2011)

redbulldog said:


> Don't use CA!!



+1

I've actually been very successful with CA as a finish, but I've decided I'll never use it again. I've had too many CA finishes manifest small fractures over time. Despite the advantage of speed, CA just isn't meant to be used as a finish for wood...period. I've started using Enduro and couldn't be happier with the results. It may take an extra day to let the finish cure, but application couldn't be easier (dipping), it requires a minimum of sanding before buffing (600 grit) and it can be buffed to a shine that rivals CA. It really is a foolproof finish. I think it's time to move on from CA as a finish. There is a better way!


----------

